# Can't connect to NFS (RPC: Program not registered)

## daaaaang

It seems like the fellow in this solved thread had the same issue, except a lot of the solutions there involve systemd, which does not apply to me (still using regular-ol' OpenRC).

The client computer is a macbook. From it, I get this error:

```
$ showmount -e gan

showmount: Cannot retrieve info from host: gan: RPC: Program not registered
```

From the server:

```
# exportfs -rav

exporting 192.168.0.0/24:/mnt/export/ngv

exporting 192.168.0.0/24:/mnt/export/ngp

exporting 192.168.0.0/24:/mnt/export/ram

exporting 192.168.0.0/24:/mnt/export
```

```
# cat /etc/exports

/mnt/export     192.168.0.0/24(rw,fsid=root,insecure,no_subtree_check)

/mnt/export/ram 192.168.0.0/24(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,fsid=58989459-faf9-4ca1-9c59-ebf55c5de6ea)

/mnt/export/ngp 192.168.0.0/24(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check)

/mnt/export/ngv 192.168.0.0/24(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check)
```

```
# showmount -e localhost

clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
```

```
# rpcinfo -p localhost

   program vers proto   port  service

    100000    4   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    4   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp  42381  status

    100024    1   tcp  59875  status

    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    4   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    4   udp   2049  nfs

    100021    1   udp  44882  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp  44882  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp  44882  nlockmgr

    100021    1   tcp  34392  nlockmgr

    100021    3   tcp  34392  nlockmgr

    100021    4   tcp  34392  nlockmgr
```

I'm pretty sure it has everything it needs from the kernel:

```
# zgrep -i nfs /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V2=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_SWAP is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4_1 is not set

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_USE_LEGACY_DNS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4_SECURITY_LABEL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y
```

Not sure if it's relevant, but when I stop rpcbind, I do get an error from start-stop-daemon (that bullet is red; the rest are green):

```
# /etc/init.d/rpcbind stop

nfsmount         | * Unmounting NFS filesystems ...

nfs              | * Stopping NFS mountd ...                          [ ok ]

nfs              | * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found   [ ok ]

nfs              | * Stopping NFS daemon ...                          [ ok ]

nfs              | * Unexporting NFS directories ...                  [ ok ]

rpc.statd        | * Stopping NFS statd ...

rpc.idmapd       | * Stopping idmapd ...                              [ ok ]

rpcbind          | * Stopping rpcbind ...                             [ ok ]
```

On the other hand, nfs always looks happy enough when it starts:

```
# /etc/init.d/nfs start

rpcbind          | * Starting rpcbind ...                             [ ok ]

rpc.idmapd       | * Starting idmapd ...                              [ ok ]

rpc.statd        | * Starting NFS statd ...                           [ ok ]

nfs              | * Exporting NFS directories ...                    [ ok ]

nfs              | * Starting NFS mountd ...

nfs              |rpc.mountd version 1.3.0                            [ ok ]

nfs              | * Starting NFS daemon ...                          [ ok ]

nfs              | * Starting NFS smnotify ...                        [ ok ]
```

Lastly, if it's important, ngv and ngp bind to directories on a ZFS filesystem, and ram binds to a tmpfs mount.

Thanks!

Matt

----------

## mike155

Hi Matt,

what are th IP addresses of your Linux server and your Mac client?

First of all, you should try to find out why "showmount -e localhost" on your server doesn't work. Do "showmount -e" or "showmount -e <ip address of your server>" work on your server? Did you execute "exportfs -a"?

Michael

----------

## szatox

Do you have either /etc/init.d/nfsmount  or /etc/init.d/nfs started on your client?

----------

